
Welcome Qwiklabs to Google Cloud - rey12rey
https://blog.google/topics/google-cloud/welcome-qwiklabs-google-cloud/
======
bebop22
Jason Martin is the valley's ultimate douchebag. Every company he touches
turns to garbage. How many companies has he been forced out of now?

------
mda590
It'll be interesting to see how this plays out, since Qwiklabs is like AWS'
primary training partner.

